# Dug 6 hutch and lots of broke ones today



## east texas terry (Apr 7, 2021)

Dug these 6 hutch today from different town and 1910 soda bottle my digging buddy dug 8 hutch  and lots broken ones
I


 will post them again when they are clean


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice find. I love digging Hutch's. Did you check to see if on the Hutchbook.com Website? LEON.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 7, 2021)

Awesome!! Too bad about the broken ones but the intact ones look great (especially the mug hutch).


----------



## RCO (Apr 7, 2021)

never managed to find a dump with hutch bottles in this area , 

often is a lot of broken bottles in old dumps so makes sense there was only a couple good ones and lots of broken pieces mixed in


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice find. I love digging Hutch's. Did you check to see if on the Hutchbook.com Website? LEON.


Not yet  we will be digging tomorrow it be cover with concren


RCO said:


> never managed to find a dump with hutch bottles in this area ,
> 
> often is a lot of broken bottles in old dumps so makes sense there was only a couple good ones and lots of broken pieces mixed in


The bulldoser


RCO said:


> never managed to find a dump with hutch bottles in this area ,
> 
> often is a lot of broken bottles in old dumps so makes sense there was only a couple good ones and lots of broken pieces mixed in


 The bulldozer are hard on them


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2021)

BUT, Bulldozers can sometimes make the job of digging for them much easier, They have helped me out alot on Construction Sites. LEON.


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> BUT, Bulldozers can sometimes make the job of digging for them much easier, They have helped me out alot on Construction Sites. LEON.View attachment 222916


Yes the  backhole help a lots


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 7, 2021)

Thats a great day in my book! My one day record is 3. (Also my total count as of yet, unfortunately)


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2021)

My one day record might be around 15 Hutch's. Dug 8 Cobalt Blue Hutch's one day in same hole. LEON.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 9, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Dug these 6 hutch today from different town and 1910 soda bottle my digging buddy dug 8 hutch and lots broken ones
> IView attachment 222895View attachment 222896View attachment 222896View attachment 222899View attachment 222900View attachment 222901View attachment 222902View attachment 222903View attachment 222904 will post them again when they are cleanView attachment 222899



I really commend you on bringing back your shards as well. Do you bring them back for study as the main purpose or is it also a conservation act as well once disturbed in the soil. I commend that act too, leave it better then you found it. And then my third question is, do you recycle the glass bits you bring back( do you have glass recycling there). I’m a sea glass collector and very little of it is found in the us any more due to conservation and laws preventing dumping in the ocean and water ways. It would be great if that could be returned to an ocean to become sea glass. The modern recycled glass is not heavy enough to hold up to the tumbling of the ocean. Up in Fort Bragg next to Mendocino CA was a dump at the ocean edge from the 18880’s up and into the 1950’s. It was burned daily and pushed into the ocean. The tin cans with the salt turned into a metal amalgam with broken glass in twined in it. The decades of salt water licking and tumbling has created “glass beach” I took a weekend at low tide in the 90’s when you could scour the beach for beach glass( the beach was literally 14” deep in broken glass for about 200 feet down the beach. I found a lot of the cobalt beach glass at low tide out some way. It is a state beach now and harvesting the glass is prohibited by the law. It’s about 10 inches deep now but mostly white window glass, all the great colors have been picked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> BUT, Bulldozers can sometimes make the job of digging for them much easier, They have helped me out alot on Construction Sites. LEON.View attachment 222916



Ain’t that the truth! A lot of my earlier finds were due to grading, I found a privy next to an early China town in the 70’s in Winnemucca Nevada, made obvious by burned embers and ash , broken shards exposed by city grading for a new garage for the fire dept. lots of Chinese pottery, paper thin pumpkin seed flasks , bitters and SAn Francisco whiskeys, opium vials or herbal medicines,1860’s and later. One of my best digs. My Mom spotted it and took me out of my class in high school to dig that. Time of my life. I’m envious of you guys that can still find places to dig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 9, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I really commend you on bringing back your shards as well. Do you bring them back for study as the main purpose or is it also a conservation act as well once disturbed in the soil. I commend that act too, leave it better then you found it. And then my third question is, do you recycle the glass bits you bring back( do you have glass recycling there). I’m a sea glass collector and very little of it is found in the us any more due to conservation and laws preventing dumping in the ocean and water ways. It would be great if that could be returned to an ocean to become sea glass. The modern recycled glass is not heavy enough to hold up to the tumbling of the ocean. Up in Fort Bragg next to Mendocino CA was a dump at the ocean edge from the 18880’s up and into the 1950’s. It was burned daily and pushed into the ocean. The tin cans with the salt turned into a metal amalgam with broken glass in twined in it. The decades of salt water licking and tumbling has created “glass beach” I took a weekend at low tide in the 90’s when you could scour the beach for beach glass( the beach was literally 14” deep in broken glass for about 200 feet down the beach. I found a lot of the cobalt beach glass at low tide out some way. It is a state beach now and harvesting the glass is prohibited by the law. It’s about 10 inches deep now but mostly white window glass, all the great colors have been picked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rake up all the glass  up and haul it  off. If need to plant grass i will I keep several 5 gallon of top soil in my truck.  I show the land the  owner what i haul off   I do living history show  and give away  the glass for art project


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 9, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> I rake up all the glass up and haul it off. If need to plant grass i will I keep several 5 gallon of top soil in my truck. I show the land the owner what i haul off I do living history show and give away the glass for art project



That’s really a great way to preserve the land and recycle through art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Apr 10, 2021)

That clover one looks nice. I've only ever found 5 hutch's total, not including slicks, 4 were the same- Athol MA, 1 was the Empire water from NY.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 12, 2021)

Awesome finds!  Some nice small town Texas hutch sodas there!


----------



## willong (Apr 14, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> I rake up all the glass  up and haul it  off. If need to plant grass i will I keep several 5 gallon of top soil in my truck.  I show the land the  owner what i haul off   I do living history show  and give away  the glass for art project



Kudos on your ethical practices. I've never been a privy pit digger myself because I'm not cut out to knock on doors seeking permission to dig. However, I have often cringed when viewing privy digger videos to see the diggers shoveling great piles of glass and pottery shards back into the hole. It would take little additional effort during the dig to sift all the material taken from a pit, which would retrieve small items like marbles and coins in the process, then return nothing but the screened soil to the pit. Also, if tamped lightly, screened soil will refill the hole more effectively, with less subsequent settling, than a mix that includes large curved shards of hard material.

Since the majority of my digs in the early 1970's were in rural wooded locations and comprised mostly surface dumps, including some that were extensive scatters of crumbling tin cans and other debris, I don't feel too guilty about my youthful and less considered attitude at the time. Indeed, at least one of the sites that I dug has since been made into a public trail and park with interpretive signs that tell of the late 19th century railroad and logging activities which took place there. Conceivably, some items I left behind now add to hikers' experience of "olden times." I do wish though, that I had carted off at least one each of the innumerable old relic saws, both circular "head rigs" and the two-man crosscuts that had been discarded all along, and still littered, the banks of the RR grade when I visited in 1971.

Too, I have often regretted not keeping more glass shards. With the idea of incorporating the pieces into such craft projects as epoxy table tops with embedded shards of recognizable embossed brands of bitters, whiskey and other bottles, I did start saving some of my more interesting pieces later on. I love what you are doing in donating pieces to artists and crafts people. I hope more bottle diggers adopt your practices.


----------



## 4oregonz (Apr 14, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I really commend you on bringing back your shards as well. Do you bring them back for study as the main purpose or is it also a conservation act as well once disturbed in the soil. I commend that act too, leave it better then you found it. And then my third question is, do you recycle the glass bits you bring back( do you have glass recycling there). I’m a sea glass collector and very little of it is found in the us any more due to conservation and laws preventing dumping in the ocean and water ways. It would be great if that could be returned to an ocean to become sea glass. The modern recycled glass is not heavy enough to hold up to the tumbling of the ocean. Up in Fort Bragg next to Mendocino CA was a dump at the ocean edge from the 18880’s up and into the 1950’s. It was burned daily and pushed into the ocean. The tin cans with the salt turned into a metal amalgam with broken glass in twined in it. The decades of salt water licking and tumbling has created “glass beach” I took a weekend at low tide in the 90’s when you could scour the beach for beach glass( the beach was literally 14” deep in broken glass for about 200 feet down the beach. I found a lot of the cobalt beach glass at low tide out some way. It is a state beach now and harvesting the glass is prohibited by the law. It’s about 10 inches deep now but mostly white window glass, all the great colors have been picked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many people in search of "SeaGlass" at Glass Beach, do not realize it was a dump!!


----------



## Len (Apr 14, 2021)

As always, interesting comments there Buriedtreasuretime. I guess making it a state park with a prohibition on gathering is like killing two birds with one stone. Very cool and great for humans but I wonder about the glass' effect on the sealife?... --Len,CT


----------



## willong (Apr 20, 2021)

Len said:


> but I wonder about the glass' effect on the sealife?... --Len,CT


Functionally inert; I suspect it is no different than a similar mass of natural pebbles.


----------



## Len (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks willlong.


----------



## BF109 (Apr 22, 2021)

Good haul there, east Texas!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 22, 2021)

4oregonz said:


> Many people in search of "SeaGlass" at Glass Beach, do not realize it was a dump!!



Fir a long time. The fact that it’s at the ocean is kinda trickery as the glass is so clean, you would never associate it with a smelly rat infested dump. It is a magical place or it was in the late 90’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 22, 2021)

Len said:


> As always, interesting comments there Buriedtreasuretime. I guess making it a state park with a prohibition on gathering is like killing two birds with one stone. Very cool and great for humans but I wonder about the glass' effect on the sealife?... --Len,CT



I should think we would have to worry about the plastics in the ocean today. I heard a report today on a news program for earth day. It said the plastics are now micro sized and they are now carried in rain water sucked up from the ocean and turned to rain. It was a pretty scary scenario that they were playing out. Glass is made from silica, that’s what the beach sand is sorta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Apr 22, 2021)

So true about the plastics! --I believe the beach is where the Phoenicians first made their glass.
--CT Len


----------



## willong (Apr 23, 2021)

Len said:


> So true about the plastics! --I believe the beach is where the Phoenicians first made their glass.
> --CT Len



It is likely that they first noticed the glassy surface exposed by subsequent tides at locations where they had built big, hot beach bonfires for their clambakes!


----------



## willong (Apr 23, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Glass is made from silica, that’s what the beach sand is sorta.



That's why I commented earlier in this thread that the glass, once smoothed by tidal tumbling, is functionally little different than natural pebbles. It no longer presents a mechanical injury (cutting) hazard; though, perhaps some visitors are offended by the visual impact. Personally, I would be more offended by the nearby urban blight.

Plastic, indeed, has a much more deleterious impact on the (worldwide) environment.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 24, 2021)

Len said:


> So true about the plastics! --I believe the beach is where the Phoenicians first made their glass.
> --CT Len



I believe you are correct, I seemed to have read that as well.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 24, 2021)

willong said:


> Kudos on your ethical practices. I've never been a privy pit digger myself because I'm not cut out to knock on doors seeking permission to dig. However, I have often cringed when viewing privy digger videos to see the diggers shoveling great piles of glass and pottery shards back into the hole. It would take little additional effort during the dig to sift all the material taken from a pit, which would retrieve small items like marbles and coins in the process, then return nothing but the screened soil to the pit. Also, if tamped lightly, screened soil will refill the hole more effectively, with less subsequent settling, than a mix that includes large curved shards of hard material.
> 
> Since the majority of my digs in the early 1970's were in rural wooded locations and comprised mostly surface dumps, including some that were extensive scatters of crumbling tin cans and other debris, I don't feel too guilty about my youthful and less considered attitude at the time. Indeed, at least one of the sites that I dug has since been made into a public trail and park with interpretive signs that tell of the late 19th century railroad and logging activities which took place there. Conceivably, some items I left behind now add to hikers' experience of "olden times." I do wish though, that I had carted off at least one each of the innumerable old relic saws, both circular "head rigs" and the two-man crosscuts that had been discarded all along, and still littered, the banks of the RR grade when I visited in 1971.
> 
> Too, I have often regretted not keeping more glass shards. With the idea of incorporating the pieces into such craft projects as epoxy table tops with embedded shards of recognizable embossed brands of bitters, whiskey and other bottles, I did start saving some of my more interesting pieces later on. I love what you are doing in donating pieces to artists and crafts people. I hope more bottle diggers adopt your practices.



If you lived in California, I have two of those two person logging saws. One is really old and the other is maybe from the 40’s. Bought them up in Reno 15 years back- they just sit in n my basement, I’d give them to ya free but you’d have to pick them up. I never did have a good place to put them. I love old iron relics, somewhere I think I have some giant ice tongs for harvesting and carrying large blocks of ice for the old original ice box coolers before modern refrigeration. That stuff all told such great tales.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Apr 28, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> If you lived in California, I have two of those two person logging saws. One is really old and the other is maybe from the 40’s. Bought them up in Reno 15 years back- they just sit in n my basement, I’d give them to ya free but you’d have to pick them up. I never did have a good place to put them. I love old iron relics, somewhere I think I have some giant ice tongs for harvesting and carrying large blocks of ice for the old original ice box coolers before modern refrigeration. That stuff all told such great tales.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Although I grew up in So Cal--my late father, a PA farm boy, went to work in the Kaiser Steel plant in Fontana after returning from World War Two--I've lived most of my adult life in the PNW. That said, I'd like to take you up on your generous offer if you are not in too much a hurry to clear your basement. I have to make multiple trips to and through CA this year to retrieve industrial goods and government surplus items that I have won at auction and that are languishing in storage in the Bay area and down at Yermo.

Let me know where you are located if that sounds okay to you. I might work a visit to the Cerro Gordo ghost town (near Death Valley) into one of the trips. I'm working on trading some water delivery (one of the items I need to retrieve from Yermo is an Oshkosh P-19 firetruck) for a tour of the site and a night or two camping there. Not sure the deal will fly--they communicated interest--but if it does, are you interested in going along?


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 28, 2021)

willong said:


> Although I grew up in So Cal--my late father, a PA farm boy, went to work in the Kaiser Steel plant in Fontana after returning from World War Two--I've lived most of my adult life in the PNW. That said, I'd like to take you up on your generous offer if you are not in too much a hurry to clear your basement. I have to make multiple trips to and through CA this year to retrieve industrial goods and government surplus items that I have won at auction and that are languishing in storage in the Bay area and down at Yermo.
> 
> Let me know where you are located if that sounds okay to you. I might work a visit to the Cerro Gordo ghost town (near Death Valley) into one of the trips. I'm working on trading some water delivery (one of the items I need to retrieve from Yermo is an Oshkosh P-19 firetruck) for a tour of the site and a night or two camping there. Not sure the deal will fly--they communicated interest--but if it does, are you interested in going along?



I love Cerri Gordo, watched ever episode, what a life yes! I have some stuff I wanted to take Brent’s way one of these days. I can’t wait for Saturday’s to come to see the new episode “ ghost Town Life”. 
Yes and by all means, the saws are yours, glad to find a home for them. I’m on messenger(face book) Tim Little. Is there a private message option on this site I’m unaware of? 
Best: Tim. You don’t happen to follow Abandon and Forgotten Places with Gly Coolness and Mr. M. ? Abandoned mine exploration through Nevada and Arizona. I’m addicted to that adventure too! I’m in the Oakland Berkeley area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Apr 28, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I love Cerri Gordo, watched ever episode, what a life yes! I have some stuff I wanted to take Brent’s way one of these days. I can’t wait for Saturday’s to come to see the new episode “ ghost Town Life”.
> Yes and by all means, the saws are yours, glad to find a home for them. I’m on messenger(face book) Tim Little. Is there a private message option on this site I’m unaware of?
> Best: Tim. You don’t happen to follow Abandon and Forgotten Places with Gly Coolness and Mr. M. ? Abandoned mine exploration through Nevada and Arizona. I’m addicted to that adventure too! I’m in the Oakland Berkeley area.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, 

I thank you for the saws. My next trip to CA will take me to Pittsburg, so I'll be pretty close to your location, though I doubt I'll have enough time on that trip.

I'm sure I have seen some of the "Abandoned and Forgotten Places." I've watched more of the "Exploring Abandoned Mines" episodes. I prowled through some of the same Canadian country that the guy, who is based in Grand Forks, BC, regularly explores. In fact, I called him in person a year or two ago to ask if he was familiar with a lesser known mining camp from the 19th century, which was near his location. I'll have to answer your questions in greater detail another time. I worked on some projects until almost 2100 hrs tonight. Plus, I've got to resume fairly early tomorrow.

 I just started a "conversation" with you from this site; which I believe is a private messaging function (that's how it works on HuntTalk, another forum in which I participate). I just clicked on your user avatar to access the function. However, I'm not sure if you get an email notification of the conversation, or if you have to specifically look for it when you log in to Antique Bottles.

Regards,


Will


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 29, 2021)

willong said:


> Although I grew up in So Cal--my late father, a PA farm boy, went to work in the Kaiser Steel plant in Fontana after returning from World War Two--I've lived most of my adult life in the PNW. That said, I'd like to take you up on your generous offer if you are not in too much a hurry to clear your basement. I have to make multiple trips to and through CA this year to retrieve industrial goods and government surplus items that I have won at auction and that are languishing in storage in the Bay area and down at Yermo.
> 
> Let me know where you are located if that sounds okay to you. I might work a visit to the Cerro Gordo ghost town (near Death Valley) into one of the trips. I'm working on trading some water delivery (one of the items I need to retrieve from Yermo is an Oshkosh P-19 firetruck) for a tour of the site and a night or two camping there. Not sure the deal will fly--they communicated interest--but if it does, are you interested in going along?



Hi Will, I guess to do a ride along it would depend on scheduling. I’m about to enter into a long 3 month project/ projects contract/s. I’ll have some free time in August, taking the month off to prepare taxes for October,if that would work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Apr 29, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Hi Will, I guess to do a ride along it would depend on scheduling. I’m about to enter into a long 3 month project/ projects contract/s. I’ll have some free time in August, taking the month off to prepare taxes for October,if that would work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Tim,

I've replied in the private conversation about Cerro Gordo.


Will


----------

